
China hacked Navy contractor and got 600GB+ data on submarine warfare - vinnyglennon
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/china-hacked-a-navy-contractor-and-secured-a-trove-of-highly-sensitive-data-on-submarine-warfare/2018/06/08/6cc396fa-68e6-11e8-bea7-c8eb28bc52b1_story.html?noredirect=on&utm_term=.5e7040b8356d
======
kp1
Another source that's not WaPo [https://gizmodo.com/china-hacked-a-navy-
contractor-and-stole...](https://gizmodo.com/china-hacked-a-navy-contractor-
and-stole-600gb-of-data-1826689038)

------
gigatexal
Could be a lucrative business idea: secure your defense contractor network as
a service.

